# "Your favorite color reveals your sex life!"



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

> Persons who like pink show a reluctance to mature in sexual matters.


 Look out people because I will definitely admit to immaturity and primal cravings.


> Women tend to tease; to promise more than they intend to deliver.


Once again, be forewarned: If I promise something, I may not be able to "back it up". I love shooting my mouth off in hopes that I will eventually frustrate the entire male species and/or be killed.


> In some cases, they flaunt their femininity


 this must be the part where I run in mud and am training for a 50 mile race. This is me flaunting my "girlyness" at it's very best.


> - but because they secretly hate men.


 Yes, I hate them so much that I crave their taste, touch, and smell on a daily basis. Damn, it's crazy that I "hate'' them so much I want to enmesh myself in one.


> A great percentage of prostitutes boast entire lingerie wardrobes in pink.


 Really? An ENTIRE lingerie wardrobe? Those damn lucky prostitutes! I'm lucky if I can find a matching bra and panties at Victoria's Secret. Fredericks is MUCH easier to find a match. But this must also mean I know the ways of prostitution..


> Men who like pink are the type who will make three dates for the same evening and not keep them


 Why would they do this and risk the chance of not getting laid? I mean really. Or are they "prostitutes" too? Needing a night off?


> ...preferring to pick up a dish in some bar instead.


And who can blame them? I for one, would have a hard time resisting Boneless Buffalo Wings in exchange for Passionate Heathen-like Sex.


> Pink indicates a tendency to squander money.


 I think this stems from childhood. As a child, I owned a piggy bank. That piggy bank was pink. I once smashed the piggy bank open in order to get money to buy my mom a butterfly broach for her birthday. Now as an adult, I have a hard time NOT smashing anything that's pink and filled with money. Poor Grandma....


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Green and grey.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue... Seems fitting for me... Even head over heels for a guy whose last name is Blue. :crazy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Lilsnowy said:


> BLUE Lovers of blue are wonderful sex partners. They are sincere, affectionate and sensitive to their partner's needs. They consider lovemaking a fine art and their approach is elegant. Men who love blue are like concert pianists; delicately ravaging their partner like they would play a baby grand. Women in the blue category enjoy sex to the fullest. They are exciting partners but their passion might be compared to tidal waves rather than fiery aggression. Both men and women enjoy foreplay and the aftermath of lovemaking as much as the act. In marriages, a blue person is a wonderful mate - never failing to please the spouse and never seeking outside interests.​


​ Ooo, hey. :wink: Hahah.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Red and green.


----------



## IamOpening (Nov 18, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> My favourite colour is white...
> 
> What does that make me? a sexual?
> 
> ...


My favorite color is purple but I identify most with the description for blue.
Although, blue did used to be my favorite all the way until a couple years ago, when I felt brave enough to admit I loved purple haha. For some reason I thought people would make fun of a guy for liking purple. Silly, I know.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

edn4792, Purple is the color of youthful identity and almost has a very positive connotation.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Cooool. I'm actually a synthesis of the three colours I like most out of that list: Orange, Brown and Yellow.


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

My favorite is brown 

I think its correct about me except last line thanks for information


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Inaccurate. :dry:


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

green here. seems like the description kinda fits...


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

Green.

Seems quite inaccurate. I consider myself to be Red.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Lilsnowy said:


> BLUE Lovers of blue are wonderful sex partners. They are sincere, affectionate and sensitive to their partner's needs. They consider lovemaking a fine art and their approach is elegant. Men who love blue are like concert pianists; delicately ravaging their partner like they would play a baby grand. They are exciting partners but their passion might be compared to tidal waves rather than fiery aggression. Both men and women enjoy foreplay and the aftermath of lovemaking as much as the act. In marriages, a blue person is a wonderful mate - never failing to please the spouse and never seeking outside interests.​


​Yep, they've got it.

:wink:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My favorite color is purple, but my sex style is more like what is listed for Green or Blue, which are my next favorite colors.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

My favourite colour is *GREEN*, followed by *ORANGE*.

But I am more like a *BROWN*/*BLUE* combo by these descriptions.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

My favourite colours are black and purple...



lmao...


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pink*

When I first posted this, I didn't read them all, just my own favorites. I have some issues/observations re: the analysis of the color pink. I was going to 'go there', but I think the analysis sucks by being so strongly negative, when so many of the other colors seem to be surprisingly acccuate. 

First, pink is notoriously a feminine color, usually associated with little girls, or bigger girls who like to be seen as young in heart. It seems to reflect that, so that's a positive. It can also be associated with women who use their girlishness to get attention from the opposite sex. While there are women who do hate men for various reasons, I think most women who use their femininity to get attention from men, actually_ like_ men. However, I have known a couple women who wear pink as a signature color and who act in such a coquettish manner that's it's embarrasing to be around them. But there again is the little girl idea, which some men find appealing. 

The second thing is, men for years, have used the word 'pink' to describe women's _love gardens_ and Victoria's Secret is well aware of this. ---Yeah, I said _love gardens --- _The recent connection to women's lingerie also influences our perception. Most of the women in the ads are considered 'perfect' and unattainable to the average man, so why not say women who wear 'pink' hate men. I don't allow my daughter to wear clothing with the _word_, 'pink' splashed across her butt because of all the sexual connotations. But any _color _she wants to wear is her choice. 

If being feminine means you hate all that is masculine, our world is in trouble. Because we girls don't wanna stop being girls no matter what colors we're wearing. And my nephew who lives in Alabama wears pink as a regular part of his wardrobe. He's heterosexual, hunts, farms, fishes in the gulf, and he's in college. It's a great color on him and with all the kahki shorts they wear down there, it's common for guys to wear it 

OK. I'm gonna put my red pjs back on and snuggle under my chocolate brown blanket and write poetry for the rest of this snowy day.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

My favorite color is green, but the description is way off. I'm much more how they describe red and can be how they describe blue if we are talking about a serious, long-term relationship.


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Black, Blue, Green, Orange, I can't decide. It's all about the contrast, isn't it? I'm a bit dissapointed by the discription of black, sounds like all goths are sex offenders in this world.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahaha, everyone claims to be red. I suspect this is true of only a small percentage. I'm referring here to their sexual proclivities, not their favorite color.


----------



## Yin Praxis (Jan 16, 2010)

Lilsnowy said:


> Black can be confusing as far as a favorite color too. Is it the color you wear most often, or do you have furniture, walls in your house, or art that's primarily in that color? Does being surrounded by black make you feel happy? I wear tons of red, because it's my favorite color and I look good in it, but in my house it's browns and lighter mochas. I think colors are fun to consider, but how we show love or indulge in sensuality is not necessarily going to match the list.
> 
> Alice in Wonderland, I like your avatar!


Black is clearly my favorite color, because it gratifies me to look at it. I indulge in it. I wear black, use black, buy black, and assign myself black concerning teams, parties, etc... When I was a child, I tended to waste black crayons, markers, and paint, just because I liked the color so much. Especially the paint, because when the paint dries and fades, and stops being really black. So with some frustration, I'd keep smearing fresh layers of pain onto the canvas, but the deep black would never remain.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

My favorite color is *Blue*, maybe *Green*. Sounds accurate. ..but after reading them all, I’d have to throw in some *Red* & *Black* too!


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Totally red. I don't wear red though, I've just liked it since I was a kid, I always chalked it up to being an Aries. Come to think of it though my favourite hang out is entirely painted red, never thought about that being the reason I liked it. Interesting.

The sex connection is pretty bang on.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Heh. Green.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Dark brown (furniture and such), and dark blue = my fav colours. Now gona read the description... :dry:

Edit: now that was surprising... I think brown was true enough, the latter half at least ^^


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not a prostitude! :crying:


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

blue and green


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like gray, black, purple, and red, in that order. I think the descriptions for gray and black were okay, but not for purple and red.

What's this based off of anyway?


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

> BLUE
> Lovers of blue are wonderful sex partners. They are sincere, affectionate and sensitive to their partner's needs. They consider lovemaking a fine art and their approach is elegant. Men who love blue are like concert pianists; delicately ravaging their partner like they would play a baby grand. Women in the blue category enjoy sex to the fullest. They are exciting partners but their passion might be compared to tidal waves rather than fiery aggression. Both men and women enjoy foreplay and the aftermath of lovemaking as much as the act. In marriages, a blue person is a wonderful mate - never failing to please the spouse and never seeking outside interests. ​





Well, it fits me perfectly and my favourite colour is blue.:happy:​


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Alternate between blue and red. Awesome.


----------



## Sylphine (Nov 29, 2009)

What does it mean if your favorite color is *RAINBO**W*?


----------



## Unknown85 (Jan 24, 2010)

My favorite colors are 1- white & blue, 2- red, 3 black and everything else after. So how would it go for me?


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

But what if someone likes a specific color that's part this or that? I like red violet so :tongue:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

What about silver and platinum?


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

my favourite colour purple .................................


ya, no.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

_Green! :tongue:_


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Red! *winks at all the girls*


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Favorite color is purple and that is _waaay_ off.

I'm more red than anything... I'm not boring in bed. D:


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

My favourite color is Red this was very true of me your description of the reds grrrr :happy:


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

My favorite colors are yellow then red...

lmao


----------



## FaithfulWife (Apr 13, 2010)

RED People who like red tend to be tigers in the sack. They are easily aroused and enjoy sex in every way imaginable. Once the sexual spark is lighted, it may take hours to extinguish. When two reds get together, the ensuing erotica would make Lady Chatterly blush. Lovers of red tend to be the aggressors and weaker colors should beware!

I believe I have to agree with this assessment LOL :tongue: Meow!


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine's yellow, and the description couldn't have more truth to it, and usually stuff like this is way off for me.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

"GREEN
Those who prefer green are fresh and innocent in their approach to sex. Women who love green will make love like virgins all their life."

AHHHHAHAH HAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHA! AAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Ahh.. ahh.. Ok, had to catch my breath.


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

purpleeeee(;
if im getting my hair pulled then i wouldnt mind messing up my hair......
:tongue:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Aww, my favorite color is Blue(and Crimson). I like the description.


----------



## lucky (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue

Interesting...seems to fit.



> delicately ravaging their partner like they would play a baby grand.


Mmm...sweet, sweet music.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

My fave colour is Blue, although I think my nature is a bit of red too.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

My favorite color is chloroform.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Black and yellow. roud:


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

I love purple, but I also like to make my bf screm my name, my hair is short so that when it does get mussed I can run my fingers through it and it looks fine.


----------



## kyebosh (Mar 18, 2010)

Blue, Red, Black; in order.
Yup, sounds about right


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

green. clumsy when it comes to love and sex sounds right lol:laughing:.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I like pink purple and blue. Blue is the only one that sounds remotely right X-D


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

My wife and I are both red's. When we first met I though one of us might die. So far we have both survived.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

My favorite colors are generally green and purple... and neither of those sex types fit me. I CALL SHENANIGANS.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 9, 2010)

My favorite colors are black and white - since there's no white...

BLACK 
Black color preferences point to black sex. These people are the misfits of the sex world and seek each other in kinship. They tend to prefer perverted sex and are usually masochistic or sadistic in nature. They are moody people and often perform at their peak when under stress or during unhappy times. Police psychologists claim that many sex offenders prefer the color black. And it is no coincidence that the uniform of mobsters and teenaged gangs is black attire. 

---

Haha I definitely am not as emo as this description sounds, but I have been known to prefer crazier things in bed than my peers...


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

my favorite color is orange but i kinda hate that description. :/


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

purple, black & blue. 

being either sadist/masochist & want to please yourself and your partner. i might be wrong. meh, whatever.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Green...and the discription fits me completely


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

I've always considered my identity color to be red and my deepest appreciation from a color to be blue. And both descriptions do apply to me.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

My favorite colors are black and green depending on my mood. According to the descriptions that would make me a deviant slut and an innocent schoolgirl. Makes me think of the two sides of a coin. Heads or tails? 

Oh...that's just too much...really :crazy:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Red Leaf said:


> My favorite colors are black and green depending on my mood. According to the descriptions that would make me a deviant slut and an innocent schoolgirl. Makes me think of the two sides of a coin. Heads or tails?
> 
> Oh...that's just too much...really :crazy:


That sounds really cool, though. And I will take the head, please. :laughing:


----------



## Han (May 31, 2010)

I love green!

GREEN Those who prefer green are fresh and innocent in their approach to sex. Women who love green will make love like virgins all their life. And a man may also be a trifle clumsy and awkward, but in a charming and endearing sort of way. Green lovers are gentle but not passionate. If chosen as a mate, one will never need worry about infidelity.

...Sounds about right.
:bored:


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> That sounds really cool, though. And I will take the head, please. :laughing:


Both are good choices :wink:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Black and Blue..So I'm a Sex Offender and highly affectionate???

I can't help but notice a contrast in that...


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Black and Blue..So I'm a Sex Offender and highly affectionate???
> 
> I can't help but notice a contrast in that...


You could be...an affectionate sex offender?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm.. Scenario.

'Pulls woman into alley and covers her mouth. Orders her not to scream. Proceeds to pleasure her better than any lover she has ever had before, then brings her to epic climax. Woman walks away confused, dazed and incredibly satisfied.'

End Scenario. I wonder if thats ever happened...probably not.


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax (Jun 8, 2010)

Err... My favorite colors are black and purple... 
I highly disapprove! :shocked:


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

I like both blue and green but I buy more blue things......


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh dear, what a load of bull...

I love black and I hate yellow, pink, orange, green and purple with a passion. Blue is ok-ish, gray is fine, I like white (combined with black).

In bed, I'm a mix of red, brown and blue (it seems, according to the descriptions). So much for the "favorite color reveals your sex"...


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine is Black. I've gotta be honest, it's accurate about the moodiness and also the masochism/ sadism. But I can say I'm NOT a sexual deviant in the sense that i wouldn't rape people... etc... and I have very strong morals against such things! But I _am_ kinky :tongue: :crazy:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Roman said:


> Mine is Black. I've gotta be honest, it's accurate about the moodiness and also the masochism/ sadism. But I can say I'm NOT a sexual deviant in the sense that i wouldn't rape people... etc... and I have very strong morals against such things! But I _am_ kinky :tongue: :crazy:


You sound like quite a bit of fun, then. :laughing:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> You sound like quite a bit of fun, then. :laughing:


I am. More than a "bit" :wink:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Roman said:


> I am. More than a "bit" :wink:


Heh. I bet.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

Red, Green, Blue, Purple, Black, and white are all about equal to me.
And pink is hot as hell on (or recently off) a woman.

Apparently, according to Syock and Rizzy, that makes me the Swiss Army Knife of sex.
I like it. :laughing:


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Lilsnowy said:


> People who like red tend to be tigers in the sack. Once the sexual spark is lighted, it may take hours to extinguish.


I can spend hours in bed and I'm willing to try (almost) anything at least once.



Lilsnowy said:


> Black color preferences point to black sex.They are moody people and often perform at their peak when under stress or during unhappy times.


My partner has learned that the best way to stop an argument with me is to make me come.



Lilsnowy said:


> If you love brown, you're a real treasure for the right mate. Brown lovers tend to be warm and deep, sensitive to the needs and desires of their partners. Sex is a 24-hour a day thing to them.


I get as much pleasure from touching as being touched.


----------



## IllBeBach (Jun 11, 2010)

Red  lololol


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Orange/Black/Yellow in that order. Says a lot!


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Brown and Green


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Blue, is dead on accurate


----------

